
Did the U.S. plan to drop more than two atomic bombs on Japan? - samclemens
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/magazine/2020/07-08/did-united-states-plan-drop-more-than-two-atomic-bombs-japan
======
sawaruna
Re: Not bombing Kyoto, apart from Stimson's personal reasons, I thought this
was also an interesting one:

>Postwar political considerations did affect the choice of targets for the
atomic bombs. Secretary of War Henry Stimson ordered that the historically and
culturally significant city of Kyoto be stricken from the target list.
(Stimson was personally familiar with Kyoto; he and his wife had spent part of
their honeymoon there.) Truman agreed, according to Stimson, on the grounds
that “the bitterness which would be caused by such a wanton act might make it
impossible during the long postwar period to reconcile the Japanese to us in
that area rather than to the Russians.”[0]

[0] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-
the...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-the-atomic-
bomb/2015/07/31/32dbc15c-3620-11e5-b673-1df005a0fb28_story.html)

------
082349872349872
For comparison, current Covid-19 deaths in the US are probably roughly
comparable to deaths from Little Boy.

